# Facebook Ads: How are these people doing it right?



## AustinBoston17

Hey!

Looking for anyone that has been successful with Facebook ads. In the past I have been successful with FB Ads that link people to my page. Even if the success wasn't great, it still worked. I believe I got about 15-20 new Likes (from what I assume were my target audience due to how I set up the ad) for about $50. 

Now that I try and link people to a website rather than a Facebook Page I am having trouble. I understand that my product might not be for everyone, but I am not seeing page views the way I had hoped. 

I am also seeing a ton of those Teespring campaigns where they have hundreds of post likes and a good amount of shares. Then I click on the link to see if the product is selling and it shows that they have reached their goal every time. 

Has anyone been successful with FB Ads whether it's Teespring or your own website?

Thanks


----------



## JulieMenso

Hi Austin,

I have to go work on a project but I will be back here in the forum to assist you later on today.

It is very easy to obtain 200-300 highly targeted likes, customers and buyers for pennies by performing the following three actions:

(1) Create an emotional image for your ad. Make sure you have a woman's face (sorry guys but women rule) and make sure her face conveys some sort of emotion - surprise, happiness, sadness, fear, etc. I don't care what your niche is, make sure there is a woman image for your ad. You can use MS Paint or Gimp to add a red border, if you want (hint hint...big tip).

(2) ONLY target your future customers' (a) Facebook IDs and their (b) Facebook groups that they belong to. use Social Lead Freak.


Case study this weekend:
- Obtained 325 customers from one Facebook ad for pennies

And....

(3) You MUST MUST know your customers' demographics.

Go to Quantcast and type in a website url that matches your targted customers. For example, if your niche is tattoo t-shirts, type in a tatoo website such checkoutmyink.com into Quantcast.


Go


----------



## PrintGarments

JulieMenso said:


> Hi Austin,
> 
> I have to go work on a project but I will be back here in the forum to assist you later on today.
> 
> It is very easy to obtain 200-300 highly targeted likes, customers and buyers for pennies by performing the following three actions:
> 
> (1) Create an emotional image for your ad. Make sure you have a woman's face (sorry guys but women rule) and make sure her face conveys some sort of emotion - surprise, happiness, sadness, fear, etc. I don't care what your niche is, make sure there is a woman image for your ad. You can use MS Paint or Gimp to add a red border, if you want (hint hint...big tip).
> 
> (2) ONLY target your future customers' (a) Facebook IDs and their (b) Facebook groups that they belong to. use Social Lead Freak.
> 
> 
> Case study this weekend:
> - Obtained 325 customers from one Facebook ad for pennies
> 
> And....
> 
> (3) You MUST MUST know your customers' demographics.
> 
> Go to Quantcast and type in a website url that matches your targted customers. For example, if your niche is tattoo t-shirts, type in a tatoo website such checkoutmyink.com into Quantcast.
> 
> 
> Go


This is fantastic advice. Couldn't put it better myself.

Any time we've had success with facebook (ppc or otherwise) it's always been because we have presented some kind of "value" to the audience, rather than simply marketing for "likes".

Think what you can give away, whether that is material, information or emotional...


----------



## JulieMenso

Austin,

I found a link at Social Lead Freak to Social Lead Freak.

I can suggest some things that will add super high value to your campaigns and drive people to click your ad like bears to honey!

What exactly is your niche?


----------



## headfirst

JulieMenso said:


> Case study this weekend:
> - Obtained 325 customers from one Facebook ad for pennies


Bull****. Prove it. Likes aren't customers. They aren't prospects and without valid contact information they aren't even leads. 

A customers is someone who hands you money in exchange for your products and services. That's the only definition. 

Can you run a successful FB campaign for a shirt company? Sure, but it needs to be planned and run properly and it's not going to cost 'pennies'


----------



## JulieMenso

headfirst said:


> Bull****. Prove it. Likes aren't customers. They aren't prospects and without valid contact information they aren't even leads.
> 
> A customers is someone who hands you money in exchange for your products and services. That's the only definition.
> 
> Can you run a successful FB campaign for a shirt company? Sure, but it needs to be planned and run properly and it's not going to cost 'pennies'


Headfirst...you are absolutely INCORRECT because you do not know my expertise or my skills!

I've been marketing since 2005 in many niches. I have made tons of mistakes along the way but guess what, it was all worth it.

Why?

Because as of today, I KNOW how to get customers and leads. *There is nothing to prove when you have professionals like realtors wanting to teach them*. That's all I need to say.

Facebook ads only cost pennies when you KEEP them on Facebook and your EPC is high! Your cost explodes when your ad takes people AWAY from Facebook. Facebook rewards you by giving clicks for pennies...as low as 0.02 cents.

This past weekend, 325 more customers were added to email list by using Facebook ads only. It is very simple to run a t-shirt business when you have targeted customers who are passionate about a topic. 

You get people to your email list by using an autoresponder such as Aweber. Create an opt-in form on Facebook by using their HTML "woobox" application.

Let me reveal one of my secret niches:

Dog owners love their four-legged family members. They love them and they would do anything for them. They treat them like a child. 

Now this is how you capitalize on this niche.

Build lots of Facebook pages targeting all the different breeds of dogs (BIG TIP!) Next, run separate Facebook ads per page.

Let me give you another example, dentists. 

Create a Facebook ad targeting only "dentist". Find a pretty woman such as me lol and place her on your ad. Then say: "Do You Like Dentists? Then Like Me Now!"

Build a Facebook page about dentist. Do a t-shirt campaign with a simple design with clever dentist phrases. 

*Another case study for you Headfirst since you don't believe me:* Plumbers Facebook page 813 members: 5-day t-shirt campaign: $19, 93 sold, $1,767

THIS IS WHY I'M SUCCESSFUL WITH FACEBOOK ADS because I target peoples' hobbies, their occupations and their passions.

Instead of designing t-shirts for your brand, you design t-shirts for people's passions!

*Let me repeat this because hundreds of you on this forum are doing the wrong thing!*

Instead of marketing your brand and creating t-shirts for your brand, you should be making t-shirts for the millions of passionate people on Facebook.

The Bulldog t-shirts sell like hotcakes. 

Run a 7-day sale on your bulldog Facebook page. This is how you create URGENCY! Always post a 5 or 7 day sale. Do this twice a month.

You use Social Leak Freak and only target people on Facebook that relates to your particular Facebook page.

Create 10 or so Facebook pages. Run two sales per month. each Facebook t-shirt sale should net to the minimum $500. Two sale per page = $1,000. $1,000 x 10 = $10,000


*Headfirst*, I don't care if you or anyone else, don't believe me. I will pack my bags and leave this forum today. I'm just trying to help but I'm not going to be called a liar. And I definitely do not have to prove anything to anyone!

So in conclusion.....

DO NOT market your brand! Market people's hobbies, occupations and passions! Your brand will automatically grow in popularity from all of your different niche Facebook pages.

Have a nice day! This may be my last post since I've been called a liar.


----------



## headfirst

JulieMenso said:


> This past weekend, 325 more customers were added to email list by using Facebook ads only. It is very simple to run a t-shirt business when you have targeted customers who are passionate about a topic.


Again, those aren't customers. Those are email addresses. Customers give you money for your services or products. An email address is just that, an email address. We don't even consider an email address a prospect. We call an email address a suspect. When we have a phone number and a physical address and they have expressed an interest in what we are selling, then and only then do they become a prospect.

Finally, when they have placed an order and we have hit their credit card or deposited their check, then they become a customer.



JulieMenso said:


> Let me give you another example, dentists.
> 
> Create a Facebook ad targeting only "dentist". Find a pretty woman such as me lol and place her on your ad. Then say: "Do You Like Dentists? Then Like Me Now!"
> 
> Build a Facebook page about dentist. Do a t-shirt campaign with a simple design with clever dentist phrases.


Those would be the most worthless cold leads anyone could have. You might as well sell corvettes in Amish country. 

What you're proposing is no better than handing your sales rep the phone book and telling them to start dialing. 

Effective marketing contains a message to market match. This is not that. This is bait and switch at its sloppiest and will not result in anything but a blown marketing budget. I really hope for everyone's sake that this isn't the type of marketing services you are selling.



JulieMenso said:


> *Another case study for you Headfirst since you don't believe me:* Plumbers Facebook page 813 members: 5-day t-shirt campaign: $19, 93 sold, $1,767


And I still don't believe you. There is no way you had an 11% response rate on that campaign unless you gave a free $20 bill with every $19 t-shirt. Even then your response rate wouldn't be that high.

If you're going to make up numbers make them a little more realistic.



JulieMenso said:


> *Headfirst*, I don't care if you or anyone else, don't believe me. I will pack my bags and leave this forum today. I'm just trying to help but I'm not going to be called a liar. And I definitely do not have to prove anything to anyone!


And I'm just trying to prevent the spread of misinformation. 

I encourage you to prove me wrong. If you show us solid proof that these numbers are real I'll buy you a steak dinner at the restaurant of your choice.


----------



## AustinBoston17

Thanks for the replies. Do you have any links to a page you manage for an example for those that are skeptical?


----------



## freebird1963

headfirst said:


> I encourage you to prove me wrong. If you show us solid proof that these numbers are real I'll buy you a steak dinner at the restaurant of your choice.


Sounds more like you should buy her services then.


----------



## SvnX

I totally agree. My sales fluctuate between 40-60 per day and are completely topical. My products are geared towards people's passions / interest. I could care less about my brand. My goal is to have 100 sales a day at $10 profit per item. Right now I'm averaging $500 with very little work. My Christmas sales (averaged 150-200 per day) just bought me a new Epson f-6070 (delivered this past Friday).... So they don't have to agree with you. Some people are stuck in a "I read online marketing 101 book" and they know everything. 

I appreciate your knowledge and I think that you bring value to this forum. Don't let one bad shirt print ruin the entire run (ok... I tried but that didn't sound as fluent typed out as it did when I said it in my head


----------



## AustinBoston17

SvnX said:


> I totally agree. My sales fluctuate between 40-60 per day and are completely topical. My products are geared towards people's passions / interest. I could care less about my brand. My goal is to have 100 sales a day at $10 profit per item. Right now I'm averaging $500 with very little work. My Christmas sales (averaged 150-200 per day) just bought me a new Epson f-6070 (delivered this past Friday).... So they don't have to agree with you. Some people are stuck in a "I read online marketing 101 book" and they know everything.
> 
> I appreciate your knowledge and I think that you bring value to this forum. Don't let one bad shirt print ruin the entire run (ok... I tried but that didn't sound as fluent typed out as it did when I said it in my head



Svnx,

Care to share any tips/suggestions/etc on how you're getting sales or what kind of business you run? You said you don't care about your brand so are you just running teespring campaigns or something like that? 

Thanks


----------



## SvnX

AustinBoston17 said:


> Svnx,
> 
> Care to share any tips/suggestions/etc on how you're getting sales or what kind of business you run? You said you don't care about your brand so are you just running teespring campaigns or something like that?
> 
> Thanks


1) Streamline orders and fulfillment using eCommerce shipping for eBay Amazon Magento Shopify etc |*ShipStation
2) Sell in the marketplaces that Shipstation can manage (Etsy, Ebay, NewEgg, Bestbuy, etc)
3) Invest in UPC codes. You can't play with the big boys unless you get your own UPC Codes. Buy them in bulk for best pricing. GS1 compliant UPC barcodes for all retail items. 
4) Study the large marketplaces and how to get in them. Learn their spreadsheets (inventory up loaders). 
5) Get your account with them. Jump through any hoops they have so that you can get started. If they make it difficult, it's because they know your going to make some decent money. So keep that in mind. Some of their processes... especial New Egg / Rakuten (formally buy.com) and Sears Marketplace will make you want to pull your hair out just to put your products online but hey... once your there you'll start making some money.
6) Don't despise the days of small beginnings. If your only getting 5 or 6 sales a day... keep at it. You'll get to 10...then 15... then 20.
7) Only sell products that meet your requirements for how much money you want to make from each item. Mine is $10 per item. I don't sell / buy product for anything that will cost me too much. I sell products that hit the sweet spot... $14.95-29.95... and for me... It works well. For you... you may require more or less.

Think that pretty much covers it.


----------



## tristanphillips

allot of excellent info in here


----------



## cirvinel

Purchased Social Lead Freak today, how can you activate it? I received a blank e-mail when I purchased it.


----------



## TwistedVintage

Great thread! My brain actually turned on for this one. Thanks!


----------



## forwill

Any other people having success with facebook and want to share some strategies ? We all would appreciate your wisdom.


----------



## crimson7

I've done this successfully with a company .. the bottom line is spending 50 bucks won't get you much results. be prepared to start with something closer to 1000$ otherwise its a waste of funds.


----------



## lemorris

The key is targeting. I spent $15 and reached 3000 in the last 3 days.

I run my page on the 70/20/10 rule and I boost posts that are fun like my VDay giveaway and I also run ads during peak times.

I take a very non aggressive approach, i.e "You don't have to like or share my post, but if you do, it means you're a cool person." 

be chill, be social. express genuine interest and you will get big numbers for very little dollars.

"Like my page because I bought an ad" won't work.

"I made a cool looking ad and said.."hey...my page is fun for people like you...come dig it" " will work.

Note: after you get over 10k likes FB will open you up and the next 10k is cake. Trust me.


----------



## sexyback

SvnX said:


> Sell in the marketplaces that Shipstation can manage (Etsy, Ebay, NewEgg, Bestbuy, etc)


Your tshirts must be sent to shipstation beforehand?
Shipstation seems just shipping service.

It can not to be intergrated any printing company. right?


----------



## ParkerCreative

As an "older" participant in this business, I've learned to hand it to the younger folks who truly understand the potential of Social Media. Old School marketing may still have its value in big business...but social media is proving it's value every minute to more and more one-person enterprises. Better to learn from shared experience than hang up on mis-use of less important terms (ie: are they a "customer" even though you haven't (yet) done business with them?) Those "likes" are indeed a value...and may be the beginnings to another emerging process...going "viral".


----------



## SunEmbroidery

Great food for thought! Its much easier to satisfy an existing need than sell a well designed shirt that doesn't have any emotional impact for the wearer. But, there will always be artists that have a need to express themselves rather than just design shirts that appeal to interests like people's hobbies (not that there's any wrong with that). Seems like the artist needs to not loose site of the emotion that drove him to create the design and somehow convey that drive - the PASSION, EMOTION, MEANING, PURPOSE, ASSOCIATION, BENEFITS - in the look and text of his site, ads and whatever when marketing his designs. Don't just sell printed T's - sell the belief in something.


----------



## Count1

Bumping this thread. Just saw another TeeSpring campaign on FB with about 35,000 likes. It seems like they're using the same strategy as before but I thought it wasn't allowed anymore.

Anyone have any idea how they're doing this?


----------



## TeeBird100

I am a marketer and have spent about a month reading this forum. 

I have never run a printer or silk screen machine. However, I have been selling a lot of t-shirts, to the point I am trying to figure out how to improve my margins and bring some of the effort in-house. 

Here is my perspective as a marketer:

People want a shirt that gets a reaction from someone in their tribe. Read Seth Godin for more on this. So if I am passionate about Beagles, or Ted Cruz, or stand up paddleboards or fill in the blank, I want to wear a shirt that someone might come up to me and say, that is cool, where did you get it. 

Big brands can get away selling their brand, and there is a reason for this. The Swoosh conveys I am athletic and will pay a premium. Abercrombie and Fitch says I will pay for style. 

But it is rare for someone to rave about wearing Joe Blow screenprinters design. There is not a tribe associated with Joe, even if it is a great look. 

I almost didn't want to post this, but I got annoyed at how Julie was attacked. She gave a blueprint that works. It may not be your blueprint, but for Facebook sales, it is the best blueprint I have found. 

tl;dr - Find people's passion and sell into it, don't sell yourself, when selling shirts on Facebook.


----------



## Comicsans

Her post sounded like a typical warriorforum self-promotion. I was waiting for an affiliate link somewhere. 

Sell to peoples passions and interests is pretty much the take away.


----------



## TeeBird100

Comicsans said:


> Her post sounded like a typical warriorforum self-promotion. I was waiting for an affiliate link somewhere.
> 
> Sell to peoples passions and interests is pretty much the take away.


That is true, it did have the rah rah Warrior Forum taste to it, but the content was correct. Good observation, Comicsans. 

I think after a month of research and digging into the murky waters of small shop design I got frustrated. 

Side note, I was talking with my designer this morning and the concept of personal branding, storytelling, and women's fashion dominated the conversation. The takeaway that I believe more and more in this world is that the tee shirt is becoming an integral part of a persons wardrobe and identity. Especially for the 25 and under male and the 50 and over woman. 

This is how they share their passions and find affirmation from like minded people.


----------



## ehas0430

We always had success with using humor and being kinda cocky with it,

here is one of the ads we recently had used...


----------



## saxpride

hahaha that's a good one. this thread has given me some courage to try out some facebook ads, I'll talk to my partner about it in a future meeting.


----------



## NoXid

SunEmbroidery said:


> Great food for thought! Its much easier to satisfy an existing need than sell a well designed shirt that doesn't have any emotional impact for the wearer. But, there will always be artists that have a need to express themselves rather than just design shirts that appeal to interests like people's hobbies (not that there's any wrong with that). Seems like the artist needs to not loose site of the emotion that drove him to create the design and somehow convey that drive - the PASSION, EMOTION, MEANING, PURPOSE, ASSOCIATION, BENEFITS - in the look and text of his site, ads and whatever when marketing his designs. Don't just sell printed T's - sell the belief in something.


Exactly. The only thing one really has to offer is ones unique take on things. It's not about selling the same stupid poop to the same stupid people as everyone else; it is about efficiently finding and communicating with those who have the same passions as you, and not wasting time or money spamming others.

So shirts that are about something, express an opinion, twist some topic in a funny way ... all of the above, there is a niche to target. "Brand" shirts are nothing until the brand means something to people ... lot's of luck to people trying to do that.



All that said, I just turned on my site last week, and have not done any marketing, as of yet. This is establishing the baseline of Zero marketing (and zero results! ). When I do crack open the piggy bank for marketing, it will be highly targeted, and not all on social media. There are groups, organizations, events, etc for many niches. Being a real presence, and member, in such niches is one strategy that works in the real world, not just on fBook.


----------



## Maxcat

NoXid said:


> Exactly. The only thing one really has to offer is ones unique take on things. It's not about selling the same stupid poop to the same stupid people as everyone else; it is about efficiently finding and communicating with those who have the same passions as you, and not wasting time or money spamming others.
> 
> So shirts that are about something, express an opinion, twist some topic in a funny way ... all of the above, there is a niche to target. "Brand" shirts are nothing until the brand means something to people ... lot's of luck to people trying to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> All that said, I just turned on my site last week, and have not done any marketing, as of yet. This is establishing the baseline of Zero marketing (and zero results! ). When I do crack open the piggy bank for marketing, it will be highly targeted, and not all on social media. There are groups, organizations, events, etc for many niches. Being a real presence, and member, in such niches is one strategy that works in the real world, not just on fBook.


Good luck with your launch.


----------



## buffettnh

Ok, I will jump in here.
I have been having some good luck with Facebook ads. Typically I can getting about $5-$6 back for every $1 I throw in on ads.

What targeting method are you using in the ad set?
It seems like FB does not want you to use Daily Unique Reach or impressions. Not 100% clear why as they typically hit a lot more people than with Post Engagement or Click to Web Site.


----------



## whereismytie

Bumping thread, there is a ton of value in here. The most important aspect is that you pick a passionate niche. 

Facebook has done a great job improving their ad tools. Although power editor can be a ***** lol. 

Has anyone learned any other techniques this year that are working well?


----------



## sinGN

Hi,
Some times its possible to get success it depends on how you will market it.


----------



## EmpiricalDesigns

There's a lot of great tips in here. Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Thought I'd come here to see what people have been doing with FB ads, and it looks like I might need to start selling my FB ad services! 

I'm getting back about $12 for every dollar I put into FB ads. You NEED to know who your target market is, and you NEED to know the things that they like, watch, read, listen to, and buy.

The FB targeting is perfect, but it takes lots of work to get it right. Build custom audiences, and really take your time doing it. I've got one custom audience with well over 100 interests.

You also need to know what kind of ads to run, and what your objectives are. You ALWAYS want to find potential customers, and I believe it's always better to pay for engagements, as I think it's a better barometer of how effective your ads are.

Once you get people liking and sharing your ads, then your cost per engagement goes down considerably, but you're still getting traffic and sales from your ads.

The key is still knowing exactly what your target market is, and finding out everything you can about them so you know how to target your FB ad audience.

Once you get that, FB advertising becomes a piece of cake.


----------

